# $20 voucher for Bulldog target



## mistatofa (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi all

I just bought a Bulldog Doghouse FP target and they gave me a code for $20 off another one - I won't be using it, so first PM gets it! Expires around October 24th...

If you are not familiar with them, they are Canadian made with a lifetime warranty and free shipping.

http://www.bulldogtargets.ca/contents/en-us/d37_archery_targets_for_sale.html

Chris


----------



## mistatofa (Jul 9, 2013)

arctic_rogue has it, happy shooting!

Chris


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

One of the best targets I have used


----------

